# Gartwhinzean Hotel, Powmill, Scotland



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 5, 2009)

The hotel is of modern design, built around a 19th century house, which is more less in the middle. The local neds/kids/pikies/homeless/junkies have all had a crack at this place at some point, so the interior is pretty trashed. It closed about a year and half ago (I think). Before the hotel existed, the house was lived in by a little old woman. The hotel changed hands several times until it's closure and soon after that, the owner had a sale, to get rid of all the furniture. It is a 22 room hotel, with a large function room, and several bars. 

On with the show.

House is visible in the middle.






I guess it must be a hotel.





Yup, it's a hotel for sure.





Nice wee bar.





Another bar.





Decoration in part of the original house.





Hang up, try again.





Linen room on the left, kitchen on the right, function room, straight on.





The kitchen really stank of piss.





Function room.





Upstairs now. Room 21, the hotel room that still had the original furniture.





A bit further up the stairs.





Room 14. (I think)





Classic Gideons bible.





Another corridor.


----------



## RichardB (May 6, 2009)

Nice one. I drive past this quite a lot but I'm never in a position to stop for a look- I'm always either in the work van or with the family.

I can't imagine why anybody would try to run a hotel but people do, usually with similar results.


----------



## Krypton (May 6, 2009)

This place is really trashed is that water on the floor in the kitchen?


----------



## escortmad79 (May 6, 2009)

Place looks completely trashed!


----------



## the_historian (May 6, 2009)

Nice pics Dieter. Was in this place many a time in its heyday as a function venue.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 6, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> This place is really trashed is that water on the floor in the kitchen?



I think so, the corridor above it was soaking, the carpet squelched as I walked on it.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 6, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Nice pics Dieter. Was in this place many a time in its heyday as a function venue.



You certainly seem popular, being invited to all these places.


----------



## the_historian (May 6, 2009)

Party animal, me!


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 6, 2009)

*Update*

I returned today to see the bits I missed.

Discovered that the large function room I saw yesterday was actually being dwarfed by another.

Here's yesterday's function room again.





And here's the huge one.





The safe woooo.





Booklet of the previous owners.





Doilies!!! THEY ARE EVERYWHERE!





Mysterious room splattered with white paint.





The front door, from the inside.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 11, 2009)

Went up there yesterday & the access points have been nailed shut. 

There is a home made skate park in the carpark though so maybe accessible again soon (Leave it to the chavs!)


----------



## Gorecki (May 11, 2009)

I really like it, I love old hotels


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 12, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Went up there yesterday & the access points have been nailed shut.



All of them?!?

Jeez...


Oh, and it was a bunch of 9-10 year olds that built the skate park.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 12, 2009)

All but one which wouldn't open


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (May 13, 2009)

I guess I got there just in time then.


----------

